# Golf Gti Reflex Silver paint correction detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello guys here's another car which was done in the beginning of the the year (during Summer)
I remember that day was very hot almost 40 degrees ( 38.5) to be exact, and very humid not the best of the conditions to polish a car. 
I had a fan blowing on the paint and on me to cools us both down 

The owner did a very good job in looking after his car however , he wanted me to give it the extra touch ! It was prepped for sale as he already purchased a Golf R in Candy White and he had to make room for his new car !

Anyway without further ado here is the car how it looked like before any work was done to it .

I will let the photos do the talking enjoy !

















50/50


50/50






























The end result ! LSP Optimum Spray Wax sprayed on twice !

























Thank you for reading my write up

Best Regards

Mario

Our window of opportunity to take photos was running out fast as the sun was sticking it's head back into the clouds and it was getting late !


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work, fantastic turnaround on the engine bay


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual Mario :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate ! I happen to have a silver ride also .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------

